# Transmission grinding when braking in gear



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your brakes. If you didn't have your rear drums adjusted properly you may have gone through the front brake pads already.


----------



## swordfish (Feb 15, 2012)

obermd said:


> Check your brakes. If you didn't have your rear drums adjusted properly you may have gone through the front brake pads already.


I HIGHLY doubt that it's a brake issue -- about three weeks ago I put my aluminium wheels back on after removing my winter steels. I always check all components of steering, suspension and brakes when I change my wheels and do my oil changes. I confirm that I have a healthy amount of brake pad thickess, left and right, inside and outside pads. My rotors are also in excellent shape.

As I said, it is a very specific sound.. and occurs only when braking in first or second gear and not pressing the clutch. I could describe it differently for you if you wish: take a gear, place a stick through it, then roll the gear on a table or the floor or whatever you wish - the noise that every tooth of the gear makes when coming in contact with the surface, as if you were rolling it rapidly. And it comes from the driver's side of the car -- the side on which the transmission is. And I can feel the vibrations in the brake pedal.

I also noticed in the past week or so that my car vibrates much more than it used to when idling and at a complete stop. 

I am tired of this car. Listing the history of problems I have had would be a waste of internet space.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I only suggested the brakes because the sound you described could also be the front brakes. But since you checked them not too long ago that's most likely not the problem. Have you noticed any leaks under the car - could be the synchromesh fluid. In any case, your powertrain warranty should cover this.


----------



## swordfish (Feb 15, 2012)

So the more I think about this .... The more I think it may be related to a lack of lubrication. I took a look at the transmission casing, and I don't know if I'm just over-simplifying or if I put my finger on the issue :

first and second gear are on the same rod in the transmission. There is basically three rods, plus a gear set on another point for reverse. 

First and second gear seem to be the highest gears in relation to the ground. Therefore, if my fluid level is a little low, then maybe they are grinding like that because they are not lubricated enough, but the others don't because they are swimming in fluid?

Going to bring it in and have them check the fluid level.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Swordfish, if your fluid level is good and there isn't any other obvious signs of the cause, try switching to the AMSOIL synchromesh. My ECO MT is far happier with it.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

swordfish said:


> So the more I think about this .... The more I think it may be related to a lack of lubrication. I took a look at the transmission casing, and I don't know if I'm just over-simplifying or if I put my finger on the issue :
> 
> first and second gear are on the same rod in the transmission. There is basically three rods, plus a gear set on another point for reverse.
> 
> ...


Please someone correct me if I've 'misremembered' this bit, but I believe *XtremeRevolution* and other knowledgeable CruzeTALK members recommend draining the factory-fill lubricant and replacing it with 2,5 quarts of a higher quality formulation non-GM lubricant. Note that 2,5 quarts is a 25% overfill.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Please someone correct me if I've 'misremembered' this bit, but I believe *XtremeRevolution* and other knowledgeable CruzeTALK members recommend draining the factory-fill lubricant and replacing it with 2,5 quarts of a higher quality formulation non-GM lubricant. Note that 2,5 quarts is a 25% overfill.


You are correct and it has been already noted by many that these transmissions are under-filled.

I don't know how else to stress this to people. There is a sticky about it in the powertrain section. The crash course in Cruze maintenance thread as a sticky in the new members' section also links to it. There are 5-10 threads related to this transmission that come up every month. Almost every time, the fluid had something to do with it. Either the fluid was too low, or it was too old. 

http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...mission-fluid-5w-30/?code=MTFQT-EA&zo=5224266

Buy 3 quarts, put 2.5 in the transmission. 

If you want to be sure this is the issue, grab a generic 90 weight gear lube quart and add it to the transmission. If the issue stops, your transmission was under-filled. 

All this being considered, it might not be a bad idea to take your car in and just have them replace the transmission, or at least document the fact that the issue exists. If your trans is making noise, chances are either the 5-6 shaft bearing is gone (or more) or significant wear has already occurred.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## swordfish (Feb 15, 2012)

The original issue I brought up has stopped, but today a new issue came about - when at a complete stop and in neutral, it sounds like something is being shaken about in the transmission, as if something has been completely broken off and is being tossed around inside. This happened three times today. 
Brought the car in for a look at the dealer, they will do a partial drain to analyze the fluid, and take it from there.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

swordfish said:


> The original issue I brought up has stopped, but today a new issue came about - when at a complete stop and in neutral, it sounds like something is being shaken about in the transmission, as if something has been completely broken off and is being tossed around inside. This happened three times today.
> Brought the car in for a look at the dealer, they will do a partial drain to analyze the fluid, and take it from there.


Hello swordfish,

We would love to hear about the update, and if there was a fix to your concern. Please send us a PM if you would like any further assistance!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

